# Converting an apartment attic



## Bob the slob (13 May 2010)

Just wondering whats the implications of this? My neighbour is in the process of doing it.  They are 3 storey apartments in blocks of 6.  Have a huge attic space and want to see has anyone any experience of it.  It would probably make my apartment space 50% bigger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## onq (13 May 2010)

Hi Bob

As part of a house - which doesn't requrie a Fire Cert - this does not seem to be considered exempted development if you use velux style rooflights.

From:

http://www.dlrcoco.ie/planning/oftenasked.htm

===============================
_*4.If              I build an attic conversion do I need permission?*_
_*
*_
_Normally             no. However, if work involves dormer windows, permission is  needed.             If velux windows proposed to the rear, it is exempt. If velux  windows             proposed to the side/front elevation it is not exempt._
_
_
_*5.Is             the area of an attic conversion reckonable in assessing the  40sqm exemption             limit for domestic extensions?*_
_*
*_
_No._

===============================

However, as part of an apartment development you may need both planning permission and a fire safety certificate - you may also need a Disability Access Certificate.
Talk to your local authority first of all to get a definitive comment.
Then talk to the building management company to okay this.
Finally, talk to a competent building professional.

Or the reverse order may be a better route. 

HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should     legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on    the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## ryan-neil (18 May 2010)

Hi,

Just to add too this, i looked into the same myself and from what i have read other sites which i have linked below, it seems that an apartment fulls under the same guise a house when it comes to planning. What is differant is that you require the permission of the managment company. You would need to furnish them will all documentation such as certs. Even if you are using it as "storage" they will require an enginers report for insurance reasons etc.

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Thanks


----------



## onq (19 May 2010)

Ryan-neil

The first [broken link removed] notes the lack of need for planning - which on a commercial development on a relatively tight city site I was surprised about but confirms the need for a fire safety certificate and an alternative means of escape.

The second [broken link removed] seems mainly concerned with the conversions of attics in houses - it cites the 32 Balinclea Heights precedent, which is very useful in general terms.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should      legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

